

Ask HN: Telecommuting Abroad - expatwannabe

Hi HN!<p>I am a Canadian and I do web design for clients in Canada, the UK, and the United States, all remotely. I never meet clients in person. Since I can take my laptop anywhere, I want to explore the world!<p>I am hoping that the collective wisdom of HN has experience with visas in various countries. I'm leaning toward Europe. Germany, Spain, Czech Republic, maybe France. My work would still be for Canadian clients predominantly, and I'd like to be able to stay for more than the typical vacation limit.<p>Does anyone have any experience doing this?<p>Thank you HN!
======
gexla
Philippines: Extend your visa for 16 months without having to do a visa run.
Basically you extend every two months, which is generally a 20 minute or less
visit to the nearest immigration office.

Don't know about Europe.

